# Gel öyle bi’ apansız



## airelibre

Can someone explain to me what this means? I understand each of the words individually, but all together I don't understand. I guess it means "Come right now", "Come as quickly as possible" or something like that. But why is "bir" here? Does it mean something other than "a/an"? What is the difference from simply Gel apansız?


----------



## Rallino

"Bir" is used a lot in spoken language, and it's hard to translate. It can be "for a second", or "for once" or can be completely left out when translating. By the way, _apansız_ is more like "out of the blue".


----------



## airelibre

Rallino said:


> "Bir" is used a lot in spoken language, and it's hard to translate. It can be "for a second", or "for once" or can be completely left out when translating. By the way, _apansız_ is more like "out of the blue".


Hi Rallino! So what does the sentence mean as a whole?


----------



## Rallino

Literally it is: _Come just like that for once abruptly_. I understand it like: _Come out of nowhere for once and surprise me._ 

It's too poetic; it's hard to translate accurately.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, I'll take your word for it!

There's another similar line: gel öyle bir kal ki, is this also hard to translate? What is the main gist of it?


----------



## Rallino

Can you provide more context?


----------



## airelibre

Oh sorry, I should have realised it was probably related to the following line:
Gel Öyle Bir Kal Ki
Tan Yeri Boyansın Aşk Hançeriyle

It's from the song Gel by Mabel Matiz


----------



## Rallino

Ah the "ki + subjunctive or imperative" is translated as "so that" or, in this case, since we have _öyle_, "in such a way that".

And the "öyle bir" is short for "öyle bir şekilde" (in such a manner), probably.

"Come and stay [in such a way/so] that the dawnbreak will be painted by the dagger of love"


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, that's great, I have one more question about this song, but I'll open a new thread.


----------

